# Fragespiel



## chopi (18. April 2009)

<Lillyan> wenn ihr so nen thread wollt...
<Lillyan> macht es so, dass immer eine neue frage gestellt wird

Ihr habt es gehört niederes Volk.
Die Regeln:
1. Im letzten Post hat der Verfasser eine Frage gestellt.
2. Diese fragt ihr einen beliebigen Kontakt aus euren Msn,Icq,Wtf-Listen.
3. Ihr postet die Antwort und die nächste Frage.
4. Go to 2.

Meine Frage:
Ist der Herpes weg?


----------



## Kronas (18. April 2009)

> die frage steht aber anders im forum


(der icq kontakt hat wohl mitgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
hab noch die uneditierte frage gepostet, chopi du editierer!


nächste frage: Ist das Sofa noch verschimmelt?


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

> Gestern erst ein neues Gekauft.




Nächste Frage :

Bist du endlich Duschen gegangen?


----------



## xXElfaronXx (18. April 2009)

> wtf




Neue Frage:
Was war das denn letzte Woche?


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

> ???



Schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(War diesmal jemand anders)

Frage:

Wie viel hats denn gekostet


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

> Gratis



War da selber etwas Konfus ^^

Frage :

Hat ein Zebra weiße oder schwarze Streifen?


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

> weiße streifen da zebras auch sexuell verkehren
> :>



Frage:

Welcher Meister?


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

> PEW PEW



Schätze mal,dass die Person ,die ich angesprochen habe,gerade in WoW eine Eule gezockt hat ^^

Frage :
War das Huhn oder das Ei zuerst da?


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

> Chuck Norris





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frage:
Ich dachte du wärst Tot!


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Standartantwort auf die Frage^^



> Kenn ich dich ?



Hab wohl paar unbekannte zuviel in meiner liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage :

Willst du mich Heiraten?


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

> bin ich das nicht auch?




Frage:
Bist du der, für den ich dich nicht halte?

MIST, zu langsam

_____
so, jetzt nochmal:


> da wichs ich doch lieber gegen die wand als dein kind dann zuverosrgen <_<


Frage: sihe oben


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

> Ich glaube,dass ich nicht die Person bist die du denkst dass ich nicht bin.Wenn du aber der , für den ich dich halte, bist du aber auf buffed unterwegs



Alles gedankenleser ;(

Frage:

Was singst du unter der Dusche?


----------



## Huntermoon (18. April 2009)

> mehr nägel für das schwein



Frage:

Warum hasste DAS getahn??? Warum Nur? Warum?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

> hä?



Nächste Frage: Wie hast du diesma den Gestank von gestern, wo du dich vollgekotzt hast, wegbekommen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

> ich hab mich vollgekotzt?



frage: hast du nicht schon genug pringles packungen verbrannt?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

> höö?



Frage: Warum hast du gestern meine Mutter angerufen und ihr gesagt, sie hätte mich lieber ins Heim stecken sollen??


----------



## Melih (19. April 2009)

> Ich erzähl gerne Leute, was sie früher besser gemacht hätten sollen, damit ihr leben jetzt perferkt wäre




nächst Frage:


Warum ist der Fuchs kein hase?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

> lol
> u stoned man xD



Hab einen Kumpel aus Amerika gefragt.. der ist der einzige der noch on ist um die Uhrzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Next up:

Wo bin ich? Und wer bist du denn?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

> Im Himmel, ich bin dein persönlicher Engel ^^



Jaja, die Nimmue. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächste Frage:

Warum ist es so kalt, wenn ich mich zwischen den Beinen rasiere?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

> loool^^



Next: "Du hast mir erzählt, dass man mit Tampons ned schwanger werden kann. Nu hab ich den Salat. Danke auch!"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

> lolwas



Was muss ich machen, wenn mir der Anus brennt? Du kennst dich doch damit aus, oder?


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

> Oo
> pedau


Hach ja,der Haxxler...

_"Penis?"_


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

> schwul?




Wie hast du dich denn gestern so besoffen?


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

> hä wieso hab ich mich gestern besoofen?


next question:
wat wer bist du denn ? ich lösch dich jetzt aus meiner kontaktliste.


----------



## Vanier (19. April 2009)

> mach das ich bin n freund von moritz



hm den kannt ich nichtmehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frage: 
Wir müssen demnächst mal über unser gemeines Kind reden, es kommt ja schon in 3 Monaten...


----------



## xXElfaronXx (19. April 2009)

> ok,also ies tut mit leid aber ich werde mich von dir trennen



Frage:
Ist der Fußpilz schön am wachsen?


----------



## Greshnak (19. April 2009)

> Er wächst und gedeiht.




Was wird aus uns beiden?


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Kurze Frage... Chattet ihr eig ne Weile mit dem Partner dann oder chattet ihr die Person einfach mit der Frage an?^^


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

einfach die frage reinhauen, mehr ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (19. April 2009)

Spiel falsch verstanden! Ich stelle schnell jemandem die Fußpilz-Frage und poste die Antwort!


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Spiel falsch verstanden! Ich stelle schnell jemandem die Fußpilz-Frage und poste die Antwort!


Und wer hat das bitte nicht verstanden?


----------



## Greshnak (19. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Und wer hat das bitte nicht verstanden?



Was??

Also hier die Frage, weiter gehts:

Ist der Fußpilz schön am wachsen?


----------



## Greshnak (19. April 2009)

> wieso fußpilz? xD





> ???



Sind beides RL-Freunde, nach kurzem anchatten Frage gestellt

Next Question:

Also das gestern war echt totaler mist, was sollte das????


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

> Nja, dacht halt du findests lustig..



Ich gebe keine Details


Kannten deine Eltern keine Verhütung?


----------



## Greshnak (19. April 2009)

> kA xD
> deine eltern tun mir leid xD







Frage:

Lol, was wilst du denn? 

Mit der Frage am besten anchatten oder wen ihr die Person was fragt.


----------



## Birk (20. April 2009)

> ?worum gehts?^^




Nächste Frage:

Was hast du eigentlich mit der Leiche gemacht, die gestern hinter deinem Haus war?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

> zerstückelt und nem metzger hier um die ecke verkauft



Next:


Mir tut immernoch alles weh. Sei das nächste mal bitte ein wenig sanfter.


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

> ok mach ich



Haben deine Eltern die Sache mit dem Alk mitbekommen...?


----------



## Mikroflame (20. April 2009)

> Ich hab getrunken?




Bekomme ich endlich die 300&#8364; von dir wieder?...


----------



## Birk (21. April 2009)

> ja -.-





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Next:
Und wie war die betrunkene 14-Jährige im Bett?


----------



## Hirsi325 (21. April 2009)

> scheiße woher weißt du das jetz?



Soo jetz meine...


eine kuh macht?


----------



## mookuh (21. April 2009)

> moo




Wie heißt der bürgermeister von Wesel?


----------



## Night falls (21. April 2009)

> Es ist eine Bürgermeisterin, und sie heißt Ulrike Westkamp



Hallo?


----------



## Lillyan (22. April 2009)

> Ja?



Vermißt du mich so sehr wie ich dich vermisse?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. April 2009)

> klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Hast du das Zeug gut versteckt? Das hätte beinahe schiefgehen können ... die Bullen haben echt meine ganze Bude durchsucht.


----------



## Night falls (22. April 2009)

> Omg, schon wieder?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Übersetzung falls ihr/euer Partner des Englischen nicht mächtig ist:

"Was wäre, wenn Pinocchio sagen würde: "Meine Nase wird jetzt wachsen.""


----------



## xXElfaronXx (22. April 2009)

> Schachmatt



Versteckst du dich immernoch unter dem Bett, wenn man bei dir anklopft?


----------



## Lillyan (22. April 2009)

> hö?



(Die Leute sind einfach nicht so nen Blödsinn von mir gewohnt)

Hey, ich geh am Samstag zur Autogrammstunde von Paris Hilton im Karstadt, kommst du mit?


----------



## Night falls (22. April 2009)

> bitte?



futurismus? was is das denn? hat das was mit fotos zu tun?

^
kam von der betreffenden Person nachdem ich sie nach einer blöden Frage fragte...


----------



## Error2000 (22. April 2009)

> geh schlofn!



Frage: Werden Hummeln von Bienen eigentlich gemobbt, weil sie fett sind?


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

> nein Wespen mobben Bienen
> weil bienen kleiner sind




Und die Frage von der selben Person:

warum können frauen nich autofahren ?


----------



## Yukiii (24. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Wir können fahren nur beim einparken wirds schwer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso muht die Kuh?


----------



## Mikroflame (24. April 2009)

> Gute Frage.




Warum hast du mir nicht von Anfang an gesagt? Sonst hätte ich mir gleich eine andere Gesucht.


----------



## Lillyan (24. April 2009)

> eine was? wie?



Die Sonne scheint, ich trinke Wein, ich liebe dich, liebst du auch mich?


----------



## Maladin (24. April 2009)

> Seit unserem ersten Kuss (ohne Zunge) !



Woran ist das tote Meer gestorben?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

> am salz



Warum hörst du nicht endlich damit auf, Hundekot vor die Türen anderer zu legen??


----------



## Preachergirl (26. April 2009)

> Das bin ich nicht gewesen!




So, can i haz Chickenwingz plz?


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> Nigger?



Kannst du dich eigentlich noch an gestern Abend erinnern? Ich wette sie redet jetzt kein Wort mehr mit dir...


----------



## Falathrim (26. April 2009)

> ? wer ist sie?


Der Oberfreak, der nichtmal weiß was flirten ist.

U haz cookies?


----------



## Kronas (26. April 2009)

> was is mit cookies



wie stehst du zum abtritt von angela merkel?


----------



## HGVermillion (26. April 2009)

> die is garnich abgetretten
> noch nich



Hätte ich erwarten können das er sich freut und das gleich überprüft ^^

Sein oder nicht sein, ist das hier die Frage?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. April 2009)

> Joa schon



findest du nicht, dass du n bisschen zu hart zu ihm warst?


----------



## Falathrim (26. April 2009)

> wat willst du?



Haste mitbekommen "insert random friendname here" hat "insert random name here" geschwängert.

Am besten einzusetzen mit RL-Freunden und so


----------



## Greshnak (28. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Haste mitbekommen "insert random friendname here" hat "insert random name here" geschwängert.
> 
> Am besten einzusetzen mit RL-Freunden und so



Hab die Namen von 2 Jungs aus meiner Klasse eingesetzt



> iiigit^^






Hey, ich mach hier gerade bei sonem Online-Quiz mit, du musst mir helfen. Das is über Urlaubsziele, wo liegt dieser Kon-Junktur-Gipfel??


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

> google doch





Was sollte das denn gerade?


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

> Anon &#8206;(12:24):
> Was sollte das denn grade?
> #1234 &#8206;(12:25):
> hä?
> ...



"Wie gehts deinem Penis?"
(Sexismus ftw)


----------



## Huntermoon (29. April 2009)

> Wie gehts deinem Penis?


tele noch

Neue Frage: denkst du nicht auch, das ich dir grad ne frage stelle?


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Mai 2009)

[da keiner antwortet]


> nö... ich denke selten....
> ich zock jetzt



Neue Frage:
"Wenn ein Wald im Baum umfällt, und Du lautlos Dreirad fährst, wieviele Kidner hatt dann Google?"


----------



## Nimmue (5. Mai 2009)

> wenn in china ein reissack umfällt, und du beim sex lautlos bist, wieviele pornos gibt dann bei youporn,com?



Next: Ich hab hier noch deine Barbies, wann holste die endlich ab?


----------



## Rotzloch88 (5. Mai 2009)

s


----------



## Nimmue (5. Mai 2009)

Rotzloch88 schrieb:


> s



Banane?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Mai 2009)

> Auch!




Sag mal ... letztens, als wir diesen innigen Blickkontakt hatten ... hast Du da das gleiche gefühlt?


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

> o_O?
> was bitte=



Hey, weißte schon das neueste? Gabi, meinte zu Petra, dass Tina gehört hat, dass dein/e Freund/in kein Bock mehr auf dich hat.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Mai 2009)

> juhu, wir kennen nur keine gabi, keine petra udn keine tina
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gestern hab ich erfahren, dass ich bald sterben muss ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sex??


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Mai 2009)

> schwul?



wohin fährst du morgen?


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Mai 2009)

> hä?



Sag mal,wieso hatten wir eig noch nie Sex?


----------



## Kronas (12. Mai 2009)

> ich hatte schon mal Sex
> Ka was mit dir ist


da hat wohl wer die fragestellung nicht verstanden...


next: ist der thunfisch immernoch unter dem bett?


----------



## Bexor (12. Mai 2009)

> ne, hab ihn aufgegessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was macht dein Haarausfall ?


----------



## Medmius (12. Mai 2009)

> hat gerade urlaub...



Die Aussage von gestern hat meine Gefühle verletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (12. Mai 2009)

> Was hast du für Probleme ???



Oha... ^^

Lebst du noch oder lebst du schon ?


----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

> ich lebe noch



Was ist eigentlich aus deinem Ausschlag da unten geworden?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

> lol
> gar nicht weil ich gar keinen hatte^^



Willst du mit mir gehen? Kreuze bitte an.
[ ] Ja [ ] Nein


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

> ich dachte du hast ne freundin?



Jetzt hab ich mir was eingebrockt mit der Freundin... 


Was sollte die Aktion gestern eigentlich? So kenne ich dich gar nicht.


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

> was den?
> LOL?



Hey was hast du morgen vor? Bin auch in [WOHNORT der Person]!

_Nehmt jemanden der weit weg wohnt. :&#8226_


----------



## jolk (24. Mai 2009)

> hm zimmer auskudnschaften


...ders auf ner klassenfahrt^^


Bist du eigentlich schwul/lesbisch oder was war das da auf der letzten Party? oO


----------



## Kronas (24. Mai 2009)

> hä ? xD



Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den Wodkaflaschen passiert, die deine Eltern einkassiert haben?


----------



## jolk (24. Mai 2009)

> wtf?
> welcher wodka?
> im schrank?
> im schrank habe ich keinen wodka
> ...



"du schuldest mir übrigens noch 5 euro für das bobby car welches du dir neulich gekauft hast, weißte noch? und das steht noch bei mir..."


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

> ha das geld siest du nieeeeee wieder *bobby car klau und damit rumfahr*



was hast du da gestern eigentlich nakt in meinem bett gemacht?


----------



## Raelis Shar (26. Mai 2009)

> warum sollt ich in deinem bett liegen?
> ich sags mal so,ich lag gestern abend in MEINEN bett und nicht in DEINEM



der gute alte razyl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
was war eigentlich mit (insert guten kumpel) letzte nacht los???*


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

> du hast wie immer scheisse gelabert und ich war pleite und konnt mir kein bier mehr kaufen .. sonst nix .. wiso fragst so behindert?



.. freundlich wie immer der kerl xD

hast du eigentlich nichts bessere zu tun als im (icq/msn etc suchts euch aus) zu sitzen und kleine kinder anzumachen?


----------



## Rappi (29. Mai 2009)

> ????
> dumm oder so????



Sag mal, bist du eigentlich noch mit dem Moppelchen zusammen?


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Tut mir leid,ich weiß leider ned wie man Zitiert, aber die anntwort war:

"Hö?"

Neue Frage: Gehts dir gut? Ich hab gehört, dir sind die Rasierklingen ausgegangen!


----------



## Night falls (27. August 2009)

> Marco &#8206;(23:04):
> wtf?



Ich habe mich entschlossen [Freundin/Lebensgefährtin] zu heiraten - würdest du mich als Trauzeuge unterstützen?


----------

